# Local Natives



## deadendjustice (Oct 10, 2010)

So I've liked this band for a while but only had two or three songs by them and I've been listening to them even more and their songs are so real. Their songs have REAL messages unlike those shitty ones that are all mainstream. Also check out Airplanes by them, great message about missing someone whos gone or has died.


----------

